# Dayan Guhong POM review



## timspurfan (Jan 7, 2011)

Text review will be coming up soon(tonight).
The review is alright, I didn't have time to edit it. If you guys want I'll make a better
and more in depth one. I can answer most questions if necessary.

Edit: I should be addressing a couple more things this weekend and I will be posting the video here. I'll mention most of the things mentioned.


----------



## Radu (Jan 7, 2011)

I have both cubes. I got the POM last week. I don't like it! I cannot say I'm disapointed, because I wasn't expecting anything specatcular...I bought it more as a curiosity.

The POM is heavier, 1mm smaller - maybe 0.5mm (nobody mentioned about this until now) and is very noisy. It has a A V-ish feel, due to the harder plastic I guess and might resist better in the long run; maybe not get sticky over time as the normal GuHong. 

Having this aspects mentioned, I think the POM version is worse than the normal one. Mine's jams and locks up sometimes (maybe it's just a bad version..but I don't think so, cause I set it up, lubed and did everything necessary). The difference in solving times is irrelevant, obviously, but what makes me choose the normal GuHong is that when I switch back to it, after doing like 30-40 solves with the POM, the classic one is a charm and feels much better in the hands.

I think DaYan wanted to avoid the sticky feel of the normal GuHong (in the long run) and came up with a different plastic, heavier and harder, but the experiment is not that successful in my opinion for the GuHong.


----------



## endofdaworld (Jan 7, 2011)

What is a POM???


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 7, 2011)

endofdaworld said:


> What is a POM???



Just a different type of plastic


----------



## endofdaworld (Jan 7, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> Just a different type of plastic


 
oh ok...


----------



## da25centz (Jan 7, 2011)

endofdaworld said:


> What is a POM???


 
similar to the v-cubes plastic, harder


----------



## Lars (Jan 7, 2011)

What is the Edge Modification?
Can you do a video of what to do?


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 7, 2011)

POM is indeed harder than the ABS material traditionally used for cubes but that is not the main point for choosing POM.
The main reason is that POM is a material with excellent tribological properties.

What?

This basically means it has very good friction / wear properties.
The hardness helps but the main aspect is that this material has got an inhertent very low coefficient of friction.

That the cube is lightly smaller may be an indication that they just ran the POM material in an existing mold.
ABS has around 0.6% mold shrinkage, POM 2-3 %, so coming from the same mold the POM pieces will be smaller.


----------



## Joël (Jan 7, 2011)

Lars said:


> What is the Edge Modification?
> Can you do a video of what to do?


 
link 1
link 2


----------



## olivier131 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm ok with pablobaluba, i have both, and i prefer the normal Guhong.
POM is too clicky for me.
Do you know what Guhong is sold on dealextreme : http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.52192


----------



## TK 421 (Jan 9, 2011)

where can i buy the POM guhong?


----------



## da25centz (Jan 9, 2011)

TK 421 said:


> where can i buy the POM guhong?


 
lightake


----------



## timspurfan (Jan 9, 2011)

Video should be up in like 2 hours


----------



## MiSenIn (Jan 12, 2011)

where is the image? i can not see.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 12, 2011)

Pretty Ossim Material.


----------



## Bapao (Jan 12, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Pretty Ossim Material.



lol, I had to read that twice before I caught on...


----------

